
Google Says It Has Proved Its Controversial Quantum Computer Really Works - ottoborden
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/544276/google-says-it-has-proved-its-controversial-quantum-computer-really-works/
======
ottoborden
Link to Google's paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.02206](http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.02206)

